# Be amazed by Takashi Amano...



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Do you like biotopic tanks?









Minimalistic rock compositions?









Colorful stem plant arrangements?









Layouts only using the most common plants (java moss, Ludwigia repens, Hygrophila polysperma, and Rotala indica in this case)?










Amano returns!

For more information:
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

And *he has offered to judge this year's AGA contest entries.*



















For more wonderful Takashi Amano layout eye candy:
http://www.aqua-shopping.com/cnt/gallery/index.htm

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd be like a nervous kid in the principles office to have him critique my tanks.....


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I like #s 1, 2, & 5 mainly.

#3 is just way too dense for me. I like #4 as well, but looks like it needs a trim ( sides are too thick compared to the center).

My opinions, of course


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

JanS said:


> I'd be like a nervous kid in the principles office to have him critique my tanks.....


I could see where you would be nervous, but then again the advice/critic that amano could give your tank could be the advice you needed to take your aquascaping to the next level. What a bunch of great looking tanks.. <drool>.

Matt


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

No kidding! I cant wait!


----------



## fluxcore (May 15, 2004)

*Aquascaping*

*I found that tank 2 was the allround best! I am new to this site, and look forward to seeing more of Takashi amano's artistry :lol:*


----------



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

These tanks are great! I can almost see the thought behind each of them. There are two things I noticed though, making of aesthetic wave on each tank while the photo was taken, and using professional lighting setup on background (and foreground, of course) do improve the look of each setup at least tenfold! And that's not any ordinary person can easily do.


----------

